# أهم 12 عملية لمهندس التخطيط والمتابعة (بلانر) ملخصة من pmp



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (8 نوفمبر 2010)

أهم 12 عملية لمهندس التخطيط والمتابعة (بلانر) ملخصة من pmp
pro 1-9.zip

pro 20-25.zip​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يسعدني أن أكون أول المشاركين 
مجهود متميز وملخص جيد تشكر عليه مهندس خالد وهكذا تعودنا منك دائما 
وأتمنى أن تكمل باقي العمليات 42 

شكرا جزيلا
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## saidelsayedab (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز تحياتى 
باقى العمليات لا تهم مهندس التخطيط والمتابعة 
وارجو من احد الاخوة لو عندة وقت واستطاعة اعادة الكتابة بالكمبيوتر حتى يستفيد الاخوة اكثر 
تحياتى للجميع


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك لكم


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود تشكر عليه اخي خالد...... وبارك الله في وقتك.


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مازن حجاج (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك على هذه المجهودات وعلى فكرة أنا عندي فكرة جيدة عن البرنامج لإني اعمل عليه منذ فترة لذلك أي مساعدة لن اتأخر .


----------



## safa aldin (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hhmdan (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

بصدق مجهود رائع والافضل من هذا نفس طيبة احسبها كذلك والله حسيبها

ما اجمل تعاون المؤمنون فى مجالات الخير 

الحمد لله الحمد لله

واسأل الله ان يجعله فى موازين حسناتك فى يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## esamelady (2 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## WhitePanther (3 يناير 2011)

*معلومات مهم جدا لمهندسي التخطيط *

* و جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## mohamedhasoun (3 يناير 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nassarco2 (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وننتظر منك الكثير


----------



## safa aldin (12 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصعب صالح (12 يناير 2011)

ان شاء الله سأقوم بكتابتها على الكمبيوتر باذت الله


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (13 يناير 2011)

جزاااك الله عنا وعن المسلمين كل خير 
وجاري التحميل 
وفي المزيد


----------



## hhmdan (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## impire (13 يناير 2011)

مشاركة ممتازة كما إعتدنا من المهندس خالد ...


----------



## Jamal (13 يناير 2011)

:68::68:بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس ال..... (13 يناير 2011)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## WhitePanther (15 يناير 2011)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا يسعدني أن أكون أول المشاركين
> مجهود متميز وملخص جيد تشكر عليه مهندس خالد وهكذا تعودنا منك دائما
> وأتمنى أن تكمل باقي العمليات 42
> 
> ...



اتفق مع المهندس محمد في ذلك 
و كطالب علم نرجوا من المهندس خالد استكمال باقي العمليات 
حيث ان طريقة الشرح سهله و نموذجيه لمن اراد اجتياز اختبار pmp

و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## A HASSAN (16 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## zmzamia25 (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم يااخواني
سؤال غريب بعض الشئ!! 
اريد توضيح ميسر عن ماهو الاساس الجامعي لمهندس التخطيط؟؟ (التخصص)
واذا كان عموما الهندسة,,, من اين البداية لهذا الطريق؟
تحياتي


----------



## فرمان عثمان (2 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك لكم*​


----------



## حسن احمد (5 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## himaelnady (7 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_d (10 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسه
بالتوفيق


----------



## zmzamia25 (11 مارس 2011)

zmzamia25 قال:


> السلام عليكم يااخواني
> سؤال غريب بعض الشئ!!
> اريد توضيح ميسر عن ماهو الاساس الجامعي لمهندس التخطيط؟؟ (التخصص)
> واذا كان عموما الهندسة,,, من اين البداية لهذا الطريق؟
> تحياتي




لم يجبني احد!!!
للتسهيل تخرجت بتخصص هندسة كيميائية وعملت بمجال هندسة النفط في الحقول البرية لمدة عامين ونصف ولكني افضل الكيمياء واحب التخطيط وتصميم المشاريع لكني كلما وجدت معلومة عن التخطيط او هندسة وادارة المشاريع اجد ارتباطا وثيقا بينها وبين المهندس المدني!!!
حاليا بدولة الامارات في زيارة لمدة شهر وانوي تغيير مجال العمل من البترول للكيمياء
اريد توضيحا واي مساعدة ممكنة من الاعضاء 
تحياتي وشكرا


----------



## eng.whitemoon (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزاك اله خيرا


----------



## م_هبه (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saady (26 مارس 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## almass (14 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا باشمهندس


----------



## adeb11 (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبركت جهودك يااخي الكريم على هذا التعب المميز وتقبل مني تحياتي


----------



## loved_boy (30 يوليو 2011)

Thanks 
so much
but plz. Note that 
the link has been removed


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (31 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك لكم*​


----------



## hhmdan (31 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عمار0 (1 أغسطس 2011)

thank you very much and ramadan kareem


----------



## ahmed almassahh (4 أغسطس 2011)

تمااااااااااااااااام تسلم و ربنا يجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## يسري سباعى (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## boushy (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Ash2030 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على الجهود الرائع


----------



## atefy2k (18 أكتوبر 2011)

فكر رائع و مجهود مشكور
الحمد لله


----------



## عبد الرحمن/ (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الرائع ومعاً لنصرة الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## عالم البناء (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخي الحبيب على هذا الموضوع


----------



## emshaker (20 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you too much


----------



## emshaker (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود مشكور عليه


----------



## واثق الخطوه (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ملف رائع جداً ومنتظرين التكمله وكل ماهو جديد


----------



## mmortada (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mezohazoma (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## nofal (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## iraqivisionary (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engawyyy (24 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم جدا


----------



## hassan111976 (13 يناير 2012)

الله يبارك بكم وبهذا الموقع الذي يساعدنا بشكل كبير لا نستطيع معه الا الدعاء لكم وللادارة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jojolove (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع 
جزاك الله كل خير:7::7:


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك بك


----------



## safa aldin (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك لكم


----------



## ابراهيم2111 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (23 ديسمبر 2012)

الليه يبارك فيك ويزيدك من علمه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد النواري (23 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## wessamahmed (12 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ..


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك ويعطيك العافيه


----------

